# Reflectology R1NE The Breakthru as a Snowfoam



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a review of the snowfoam capabilities of Reflectology R1NE

a very versatile product

The thing i like most about this is how it does so many things,but this is just about snowfoam

doesnt have any particular odour maybe a very slight chemical smell but doesnt matter,smells dont clean

very low dosages are needed to produce very good results

ive made a little video as this expresses in real life what its like


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

nice review steve looks like a quality product


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lools great i must try some!


----------

